# rain repelent which one



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all,i have always used rain-x on the windscreen but it seems to make the wipers judder whilst they are going back and forward,i have checked the wiper blades and all seems well so was wondering what other glass sealent could i try without getting the wiper judder or is this somthing that happens using these types of rain repellent,thanks in advance.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Gtech stuff is amazing from what i hear.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the carlack glass twins work well for me - giving a good 4 months of protection (at least).


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I currently use Carlack also which is very good :thumb:


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Duxback is very good and durable although a bit pricey.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Gtechniq G1


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm using the turtle wax one at the moment. It's pretty good for 5 quid! It's about 2 months and still going strong!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I have been following the development of the Nanolex products with interest, but with the current budget constraints I am waiting for the Lidl W5 Glass Sealant to come back in stock to try out for now.

Steve O.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Ove got the w5 one but waiting to use up my turtle wax first. 

Looks like a great kit!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

gtech, nanolex or carlac, pick which ever one is in you budget and it wont let you down, 

first two will last longer but cost more.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> gtech, nanolex or carlac, pick which ever one is in you budget and it wont let you down,
> 
> first two will last longer but cost more.


how much longer do they last than the carlack sealant?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I am using the Carlack kit currently as it's tried and tested in my books; easy to apply (as long as you read the instructions), and lasts for months.
I have recently got some Aquapel, but it seems to be a bit fussy with it's application so I had to postpone trying that until the weather picks up a bit.
Nanolex is getting some good reviews on here, but it seems a bit expensive for the results in comparison to Carlack etc IMO.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

This is what you need:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=701

Robbie


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Carlac for me.


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

For a slightly different approach how about some PIAA wipers ? These coat the screen everytime you use your wipers which makes the screen behave like it has been treated with rain-x or similar. They never judder and are completely silent even if you forget to turn them off when it stops raining !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alxg said:


> I am using the Carlack kit currently as it's tried and tested in my books; easy to apply (as long as you read the instructions), and lasts for months.
> I have recently got some Aquapel, but it seems to be a bit fussy with it's application so I had to postpone trying that until the weather picks up a bit.
> Nanolex is getting some good reviews on here, but it seems a bit expensive for the results in comparison to Carlack etc IMO.


i apply the carlack twins with MF applicators and buff off with MF cloths (with some QD to help in buffing off the sealant). works a treat for me


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

The twins for me too!!!!!! And ........... so far i've done 5 screens and LOOOOOOOADS left !!!! VFM or what ?

SPECKS


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> gtech, nanolex or carlac, pick which ever one is in you budget and it wont let you down,
> 
> first two will last longer but cost more.


So how long do they last?

I applied the carlac twins onto the EK9 back in may when i bought it and its still going strong ( i havent re-applied it in that time :thumb::thumb


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> So how long do they last?
> 
> I applied the carlac twins onto the EK9 back in may when i bought it and its still going strong ( i havent re-applied it in that time :thumb::thumb


what do you use on the glass after washing? i use FK #425 normally, has'nt done the sealant any harm...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Aquapel although im interested in the others mentioned.



VIDEOED BY MY FRIEND LEANING OVER MY SHOULDER..


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> what do you use on the glass after washing? i use FK #425 normally, has'nt done the sealant any harm...


Nothing, i have 425, but i normally just dry them with a drying towel and its lasted for ages.

I am going to stick some more on the next chance i get


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

some good advice there guys,the carlac seems to be mentioned alot how does it behave when the wipers are on any juddering or jumping and as for the other sealents mentioned the same question for them how do they behave when the wipers are on,thanks all.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

ScoobyDan said:


> For a slightly different approach how about some PIAA wipers ? These coat the screen everytime you use your wipers which makes the screen behave like it has been treated with rain-x or similar. They never judder and are completely silent even if you forget to turn them off when it stops raining !


any links for these or who sells them would be good to see a vid of them working:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Aquapel although im interested in the others mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEOED BY MY FRIEND LEANING OVER MY SHOULDER..


how do the wipers behave over the screen with the sealent when there switched on?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I found that when using the cleaning fluid with the Carlack, it is better to use the yellow side of a Sonus applicator to really work the cleaner, as opposed to the mf I used to use. When buffing off the residue I only use water that is just flicked over the screen and wiped off. 

paulmc08 - some people have said that the wipers smear when using the Carlack kit, but if you clean the screen thoroughly, and also allow the sealant to fully dry/cure you should be okay. It's always wise to give your wiper blades a good clean too, or even replace if necessary. It states that you should only use your wipers when you have either sprayed washer fluid on the screen, or obviously if it rains as dry wiping your screen will effectively wear away the sealant, but I haven't had any juddering or skipping since I used it.

HTH's


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

Please bear in mind I have only used RainX so these comments aren't based on experience, just what i've read so far as I have also been looking to buy a good quality glass sealant.

The poorer quality ones like RainX are silicone based and will make your wipers smear, lots of people have problems with RainX myself included. I'm not sure whether the Carlack sealant is based on silicone, I have searched but can't seem to find out.

The two contenders for Nano based sealants are Nanolex glass sealant and G|Techniq G1. I personally will be buying G|Techniq G1 very soon as it is a true nano product which forms a covalent bond with your windscreen, as opposed to a chemical bond. It should outlast any other sealant according to the manufacturers website (18 months or 30,000 miles IIRC) and if you buy it in the kit with the G4 Glass Polish its the same price you'd pay for the Carlack sealant and polish. Nano based sealants should produce little to no wiper smear.

There are a couple of other products, like Xtravue and Aquapel, but they are both more expensive than the Carlack twins and G1+G4 kit, and won't come with a polish like the G1+G4/Carlack kit will.

G1 will get you one full car
Carlack kit will get you many more than 1 car, not sure exactly how many but its a big bottle to be fair.
Xtravue will get you 2 cars but you have to use it up all in one go.
Aquapel comes with 4 applicators, one car each.
Not sure how many applications nanolex will give but nanolex is a lot more expensive than any of the rest and it's a small bottle surely no more than 2 cars worth, maybe just 1. I'm sure the products performs very well but I think it's overpriced.

Also, both G|Techniq and Nanolex do 2 types of glass sealant, the long term sealant (which I have been referring to above) and an "Urban" sealant. The Urban sealants will repel water at lower speeds for city driving but not last as long. I think the general consensus is the long term sealants are better products unless you only ever do low speed urban driving.

I've been looking at a fair few and the G1+G4 kit or the Carlack kit seem the best options. Both are about the same price, the Carlack kit will do many applications, G1 will only do one full car but should last upto 18 months and I think will be a better product as its a true nano sealant. I'll be going for G1+G4 kit.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

XtraVue is the most easiest, idiot proof application, few min. applying and off you go, no smears, no streaks, no need special polishing before or specific glass cleaners.
you should try it.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

The Carlack kit says it uses nano technology on it, but that could be vaguely interpreted IMO. I have had the kit for just over a year now and have done 7 full (different) cars with it, and still have about 1/3 left, so if it were to be against the G1 on 1 car I would say the CL beats it hands down.
I have Aquapel too, but that says one application will do 1 screen or 2 side windows, so you would probably need 4 to do a car - w/screen, 4 x side, rear.

Where sells Xtravue by the way?


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

Aquartz said:


> XtraVue is the most easiest, idiot proof application, few min. applying and off you go, no smears, no streaks, no need special polishing before or specific glass cleaners.
> you should try it.


I don't think the polishes are seen as part of the application with G1 or even Carlack, it's just extra insurance that the sealant will bond properly. If your sure the glass is totally free of contamination I don't think the polishes are necessary, but I could be wrong with Carlack as actually can't buy each part separately.

I know that after I applied RainX I realised how much tough tough grease was on the windscreen that normal glass cleaner doesn't shift, you can't see it either you only know it's there because water behaves differently on the greasy areas and products like RainX don't bond.

I think any glass sealant would greatly benefit from a good strong glass polish before hand, even if it's not essential.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

alxg said:


> The Carlack kit says it uses nano technology on it, but that could be vaguely interpreted IMO. I have had the kit for just over a year now and have done 7 full (different) cars with it, and still have about 1/3 left, so if it were to be against the G1 on 1 car I would say the CL beats it hands down.
> I have Aquapel too, but that says one application will do 1 screen or 2 side windows, so you would probably need 4 to do a car - w/screen, 4 x side, rear.
> 
> Where sells Xtravue by the way?


elitecarcare - call Alex


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I bought a rain repelent from Costco before christmas. not sure what it's called. comes in a little white container and has a vial you have to snap/brake then rub into the glass. 

was not cheap but compared to rain X ( which I like) i have been using it's been so much better and works very well


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

used to use rainex but changed to carlack, much better and lasts longer, 3 months and still going strong..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

remal said:


> I bought a rain repelent from Costco before christmas. not sure what it's called. comes in a little white container and has a vial you have to snap/brake then rub into the glass.
> 
> was not cheap but compared to rain X ( which I like) i have been using it's been so much better and works very well


its aquapel they stopped selling it at sheffeild store though and they sold it off cheap.and i missed out.but it is good tackle:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikon1149 said:


> I don't think the polishes are seen as part of the application with G1 or even Carlack, it's just extra insurance that the sealant will bond properly. If your sure the glass is totally free of contamination I don't think the polishes are necessary, but I could be wrong with Carlack as actually can't buy each part separately.
> 
> I know that after I applied RainX I realised how much tough tough grease was on the windscreen that normal glass cleaner doesn't shift, you can't see it either you only know it's there because water behaves differently on the greasy areas and products like RainX don't bond.
> 
> I think any glass sealant would greatly benefit from a good strong glass polish before hand, even if it's not essential.


Hi Nikon,your last post with the full run down was great im alot clearer(excuse the pun)now about the sealents and what you have just mentioned about the greasy spots and the way rainx behaves is exactly what i have experienced so the carlack twins will be getting a call,cheers:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for all the advice and help guys,i've decided to go for the carlack twins so where is the best place to buy them and roughly how much


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> thanks for all the advice and help guys,i've decided to go for the carlack twins so where is the best place to buy them and roughly how much


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-amp-exterior/carlack-glass-sealing-kit/prod_348.html

currently out of stock though
a tip as well - it doesn't say (in English) on the label what is in what bottle but shake them and you'll hear a thick liquid in one - that's the cleaner and the other will sound like water - that's the sealant


----------



## zaidgreat (Sep 2, 2009)

How about Glass Science Rain repel gel from Unelko...
Works a treat for me:thumb:
Much better than rainx imo.
And its VOC free


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Nikon1149 said:


> The two contenders for Nano based sealants are Nanolex glass sealant and G|Techniq G1. I personally will be buying G|Techniq G1 very soon as it is a true nano product which forms a covalent bond with your windscreen, as opposed to a chemical bond. It should outlast any other sealant according to the manufacturers website (18 months or 30,000 miles IIRC) and if you buy it in the kit with the G4 Glass Polish its the same price you'd pay for the Carlack sealant and polish. Nano based sealants should produce little to no wiper smear.
> .....
> Not sure how many applications nanolex will give but nanolex is a lot more expensive than any of the rest and it's a small bottle surely no more than 2 cars worth, maybe just 1. I'm sure the products performs very well but I think it's overpriced.


Just wanted to add this real quick - we use only covalent systems based on sol-gel...

Consumption for all the glass surfaces on one car:

~ 20ml Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant (Windhshield only: 5-10ml!)

this means protection and outstanding preformance for several years out of the 50ml bottle!

~ 35ml Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant (Windshield only: ~10-15ml)

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Nikon1149 said:


> G1 will get you one full car
> Carlack kit will get you many more than 1 car, not sure exactly how many but its a big bottle to be fair.


At the price you get a carlack kit you get a 100ml version of G1 that would last for 6/7 cars. (1 car = 15ml)


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

ercapoccia said:


> At the price you get a carlack kit you get a 100ml version of G1 that would last for 6/7 cars. (1 car = 15ml)


where can it be bought from and how much is the G1 and any issues with wiper judder when the G1 is applied


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> where can it be bought from and how much is the G1 and any issues with wiper judder when the G1 is applied


Just ordered myself a G3 and G4 kit from the official site here. (Not sure if it's going to let me post a link because I'm new. Site is gtechniq dot com.


----------

